# Mac: Missing "Connect Account" button for Twitch !



## surgeononstrings (Jul 26, 2020)

Hello everyone,
I am on macbook pro trying to connect to Twitch. I downloaded OBS Studio (25.0.8) yesterday (first time user) and there is no "connect account" button for Twitch. I want to connect that way instead of putting in the stream key so that i can add the Chat box, which i understand, should appear under View>Docks>Chat once the twitch account is connected that way.
Is this a known bug?
PS ( i also uninstalled and tried the 25.0.7 version but it was missing there also so i updated again to 25.0.8)

Thanks


----------



## MrMay (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm on a Windows 10 with the same problem. Was there yesterday, not today. Is on another computer but not the one I want to use.


----------



## MrMay (Aug 4, 2020)

Okay, so was able to get the button back after uninstalling and reinstalling. For some reason I had both the 32 and 64 bit versions on but I don't think that makes a difference.


----------



## PeterHimself (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi there ! 
I have the same problem, with the latest version of OBS (OBS Studio 26.1.2 64Bit) on MacOS Mojave...
Somebody has found the solution ?
I switched from Streamlabs to OBS Studio which is more light on my CPU, but if i have to Open my Browser to see my Twitch Chat, Run Stream Labels to see new followers etc... That is not worth it ! 
Pierre


----------



## Lapaa (Feb 18, 2021)

PeterHimself said:


> Hi there !
> I have the same problem, with the latest version of OBS (OBS Studio 26.1.2 64Bit) on MacOS Mojave...
> Somebody has found the solution ?
> I switched from Streamlabs to OBS Studio which is more light on my CPU, but if i have to Open my Browser to see my Twitch Chat, Run Stream Labels to see new followers etc... That is not worth it !
> Pierre


I also changed from slobs to obs and i'm also missing that connect Button. I also have newest version of obs.


----------



## davesxxx (Mar 5, 2021)

Any news about the missing button on Mac?
I trying connect my Twitch account on a iMac running Big Sur and the button still missing...


----------



## TheCasperUK (Mar 27, 2021)

Anyone had answer from this?


----------



## Leterel (Mar 30, 2021)

Hello,

I just wanted to chime in and say that I am facing the same issue here on Big Sur.
Resetting OBS and re-installing it didn't fix the issue.


----------



## BoatHelmet (Apr 12, 2021)

Same issue. I've tried reinstalling, no joy.


----------



## KatFranJam (Jun 1, 2021)

I came here seeking help for the exact same issue. Looking like there's no solution yet.... yikes


----------

